# iTunes scripts for Bluetooth?



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Has anyone seen or heard of a script to allow me to "send via Bluetooth" from iTunes? I want to send MP3's to my phone (specifically "My Top 25 Most Played"), but for some reason I can't find anything, I have a iTunes Sync, but it wants me to plug it in via USB, and unfortunately I do not wear Cargo shorts everyday with all my "possibly needed" cables for the day.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm assuming you have Mac OS X. Use the Bluetooth File Exchange in Utilities. I don't think you're going to find a direct exchange from iTunes via bluetooth. But I haven't looked. I hope you have a lot of disk space on your cell phone btw.

If you're using Windows, good luck finding something.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Well I have a 1Gig card, can hold around 700 songs and yes OSX. But "Synctunes" requires me to plug in the phone and goes REALLLLLLY slow. I would much rather have a song come on and go "wow I dig it" right click>send via Bluetooth... tada....

But beggars can't be choosers I guess.


----------

